# I think my biggest haul to date...mac pro store and a CCO within 2 days :) (pic heavy)++



## LC (Mar 24, 2011)

*I think my biggest haul to date...mac pro store and a CCO within 2 days  (pic heavy)++*

So I just got back from Vegas. I hit up the CCO, and also bought a LOT from the mac pro store when I took a master class. I haven't really had the chance to play with anything yet, except my pink cult blush, which i LOVE.




​ Yayyyy Goodies!!​ 


​ Pink Cult Blush, Empty Quad (for my studio finish skin correctors), Marine Ultra Chromaline, Empty Blush Palette​ Blushes: Rhubarb, Coygirl, Devil, Melba, Well Dressed, Fleur Power​ 


​ Powder Puff, Fix +, Pink Rebel Lustre Drops, Soft & Gentle MSF, Studio Finish Skin Correctors in: Terracotta, Ochre, Light Peach, and Pure Orange​ 


​ Top Row: White Face & Body, 2 Brush Cleansers, Bulk Wipes​ Middle Row: Micronized Airbrush Foundations in nc10, nc20, nc30, nw15, nw30, nw45, Studio Fix powder nc25, Careblends powder in Medium​ Bottom Row: Pro Longwear Concealers in nc15, nc30, nc45, nw15, nw25, nw45, Skin Refined Zone Treatment, Madly Magenta Cream Colour Base​ 


​ Pinkie Pencil, O-J Pencil, 2 205 brushes, 222 brush, 231 brush​ 


​ Top Row L to R: Photo Realism Quad, Tone Grey Quad​ Bottom Row: Pollinator, Suave Intentions, Love Lave, and Tissueweight​ 


​ Lipsticks L to R top row: Chatterbox, Vegas Volt, Purple Rite, All styled Up​ Bottom Row: Neon Orange, Peachstock, Steal My Heart Lipglass, Icescape Lipglass​ 


​ These were all mixed in the previous photos, but this is what I got from the CCO​ L to R: Photo Realism Quad, Pink Rebel Lustre Drops, Tone Grey Quad​ Love Lace, Tissueweight, Steal My Heart Lipglass, Icescape Lipglass, Purple Rite Lipstick, All Styled Up lipstick.​ Suave Intentions, Pollinator Eyeshadows​


----------



## sunshine rose (Mar 24, 2011)

Amazing haul!!! Love all the blushes, so pretty<3


----------



## nunu (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow! Amazing haulage. Enjoy


----------



## TheClara (Mar 24, 2011)

I think I'm drooling now... Lovely haul that makes me hate the fact that we don't have any MAC Pro stores here in Scandinavia even more.. That blue liner and all the blushes are hot!


----------



## dinah402 (Mar 24, 2011)

AMAZING!


----------



## n_c (Mar 24, 2011)

Whoa! NICE.


----------



## BeckyBenett (Mar 25, 2011)

oohh that looks so great!! have fun playing!


----------



## ZoZo (Mar 25, 2011)

great haul, enjoy .


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 25, 2011)

Awesome haulage!!!!!


----------



## keetuh (Mar 25, 2011)

Awesome haul!!


----------



## RebeccaV (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow, I wish I had a pro card!!! Amazing haul


----------



## Alicesandra (Mar 25, 2011)

Love all your lip colors!

  	nice haul~


----------



## mystery (Mar 25, 2011)

amazing haul! love all of those blushes especially


----------



## Nicoleabouttown (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow.  Amazing haul.  Enjoy!


----------



## JaiLeeP (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice!!!! Have fun playing!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 2, 2011)

sweet jesus this is an awesome haul!! enjoy!


----------



## INFALLIBLE86 (Apr 3, 2011)

great haul, enjoy.


----------



## gilliboo (Apr 3, 2011)

awsome. lucky you


----------



## theelicht (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm in love.


----------



## CheshireSmile (Apr 6, 2011)

wow! Amazing haul!!!


----------



## armyguyswife (Apr 13, 2011)

SPEECHLESS..wow..too much fun!


----------

